# Gizmo's Youtube videos! (not pictures I know)



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Two video's I took of Gizmo, short and sweet. A poodle acting like a goof. 

Enjoy!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Cute videos! Love the snow one!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cutie! I love the snow beard! I wish I could love the snow as much as the Spoos do!


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Adding a new video of Gizmo doing some rock climbing! 
Filmed 9.15.13 @ Lake Superior Hiking Trail (Castle Danger -> Gooseberry Falls MN)


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

Gizmo is such a handsome boy, and looks to be an awesome hiker! 

I do small, easy hikes with my mini Wesley. Waiting till he's a bit older to do some harder stuffs. That trail looked like awesome fun!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHEW! I got exhausted just watching......... Love how Gizmo would 'wait' for you to 'catch up' LOL!


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Found this video in one of my gizmo folders so I uploaded it to YT.






Perfect portrayal of the standard poodles personality!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Great videos! He sure loved running through the leaves!


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Took gizmo ice fishing!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Gizmo looks like a blast. Gotta a question for you: How do you imbed your videos? When I try to do that all I get is a link to youtube instead of what you're getting.


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Rick - 

Try this: Remove the two @@ symbols and see if that works for ya.

[@@url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14Njt3PwlqQ]Gizmo Standard Poodle Going Crazy in Leaf Piles - YouTube[/url]


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Love it! Love his haircut, especially the fluffy winter one. I'm a groomer and I LOVE to do fancy grooms, but I think once I get all my creativity worn out of me, that's the trim Ill put Jack in.


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Love it! Love his haircut, especially the fluffy winter one. I'm a groomer and I LOVE to do fancy grooms, but I think once I get all my creativity worn out of me, that's the trim Ill put Jack in.


Thanks! GF does the cutting.. watched a few youtube videos and off we were!

All our cuts are standard one level cuts because of how active we are. Less "stuff" then can hide in his fur. Thanks for watching / posting! More to come.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Love the hiking video. He's so cute turning around and waiting for you guys. I wonder if my toys would be able to do that kind of hiking? They would love it. But I know I wouldn't be able to make it. Lol. I just started hiking with my toys this past summer. They love love love it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lusid said:


> Took gizmo ice fishing!



That is _so cool!_ One question: how do you keep Gizmo from _eating_ the fish?!:fish2: (Showed my grandson the photo and now he wants us to take our mpoo ice fishing. Can I send him with you and Gizmo instead? I am not a fan of cold and wet!) :smow:


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> That is _so cool!_ One question: how do you keep Gizmo from _eating_ the fish?!:fish2: (Showed my grandson the photo and now he wants us to take our mpoo ice fishing. Can I send him with you and Gizmo instead? I am not a fan of cold and wet!) :smow:


I trained him with key words - Leave it or Drop it. And he obey's both. Otherwise he's more interested in looking vs eating.


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That is so very COOL!! (Literally, and figuratively.) Wow, you guys sure are fit. I got out of breath just watching.:smow:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting those videos. Until the end of this month I am living vicariously through other poodle owners. Just last week I saw your video of Gizmo playing in the leaves and thought to myself someone really loves and cares for their dog. 

MN is beautiful, one of the best camping trips I ever did was camping on an island on the border of MN and canada. It makes me a little bit homesick for the states.


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Rachel76 said:


> Thanks for posting those videos. Until the end of this month I am living vicariously through other poodle owners. Just last week I saw your video of Gizmo playing in the leaves and thought to myself someone really loves and cares for their dog.
> 
> MN is beautiful, one of the best camping trips I ever did was camping on an island on the border of MN and canada. It makes me a little bit homesick for the states.


Thank you for the kind words.

I'm guessing the camping trip was on Isle Royale. That is on my places to visit in the next few years.. Unfortunately you can't bring your dog over due to the possible threat of disease spreading.


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Enjoy, my newest creation.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Omg I LOVE these videos! Gizmo is such a character and you sure do include him in everything you do! Living that poodle life to the fullest  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

You make great videos!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lusid said:


> Gizmo Standard Poodle -Exercise yo Dog! - YouTube
> 
> Enjoy, my newest creation.


Great video. Question: How are you embedding your videos? I used to be able to but now mine are just links. I'd like to be able to embed them like you just did.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:clap2:Now that's how every poodle should live!:clap2: Great fun to watch. :thumb: Wonderful how Gizmo is such a part of your active lives!


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

It's simple try this: Remove the @@ symbol, add your URL after the url=, and then add what you want to show as text after the brackets. Good luck!

[@@url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zuk2tIEVTo]Gizmo Standard Poodle -Exercise yo Dog! - YouTube[/url] 




PoodleRick said:


> Great video. Question: How are you embedding your videos? I used to be able to but now mine are just links. I'd like to be able to embed them like you just did.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow! You guys have an awesome life together.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks lusid but I'm not getting the @@ symbols. Here's a screen shot of what I get when I post a video. Maybe I'm not clicking on the right thing on the the YouTube page?

Rick


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Rick,

Try removing the "S" after HTTP. That might cause an issue. Try that and see what you get.

Regarding the "@@" comment, I added those myself otherwise the video would show 



PoodleRick said:


> Thanks lusid but I'm not getting the @@ symbols. Here's a screen shot of what I get when I post a video. Maybe I'm not clicking on the right thing on the the YouTube page?
> 
> Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lusid said:


> Rick,
> 
> Try removing the "S" after HTTP. That might cause an issue. Try that and see what you get.
> 
> Regarding the "@@" comment, I added those myself otherwise the video would show


WooHoo, that did it. Thanks

Rick


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

I love these videos of Gizmo. Gizmo is so playful. So happy jumping in the autumn leaves. Looks like you have many wonderful adventures. Can't wait until I get my spoo!


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Newest Video shot this week 

Exercising Gizmo the easy way!

Gizmo Standard Poodle Dog chasing firsbee - YouTube


----------

